# Axle Flip



## NAturedog2

Did the axle flip last sunday, about three hour job. Pretty easy the hardest part was figureing out how to jack the trailer up to get all four wheels off the ground. There is not much you can do wrong, the placement of the axle is determined by a pin on the springs so no adjustment can be made forward and backward. I was real worried about about this before I started and soon found it not to be an issue. I have a good finve inches more clearance (more than needed) I would definitly consider replaceing the equalizer at the same time with the equal-flex or the like. the pins the springs ride on have no grease fittings and on mine were rusted on the insides (and this is a three onths old trailer). They look like down the road this will have to be done.

russ


----------



## camping479

The axle flip was one of the best things we've done to the trailer. The extra ground clearance is great to have.

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3

Where did you buy it? I found these from dexter but mine are Alco.

http://www.dexteraxle.com/

Does anyone know if these work and do you have to have the think WELDED in??


----------



## NAturedog2

battalionchief3 said:


> Where did you buy it? I found these from dexter but mine are Alco.
> 
> http://www.dexteraxle.com/
> 
> Does anyone know if these work and do you have to have the think WELDED in??


I just assumed mine were dexter, I didn't know outback used anyother axles? The kit is what I used they give you new u-bolts which you really don't need (unless yours need to be cut off for somereason.) It says you can just use the kit with out welding but that tack welding is recomended to make sure nothing moves. You can easily do the mod and then drive it to a shop and have them tack weld it I think this can be done with out removing hte tires. A friend of mine is a farmer with a pretty decent shop and that is where I did mine. He had a weleder and did the tack welding. You could just buy perches from a trailer shop and have them welded on but the kit helps you get them parallel to the old ones, now that I did the MOD I would of probably just gotton the perches from a trailer shop and saved the $50 but I know someone who is an experianced welder and that makes a difference. you do need to cut and lenthen the brake wires I bought some water tight wire nuts. but acually am thinking about sodering the wires and using shrink tubing to protec the connections. I think this would be superior. I ordered the kit from dexter alxe, you owuld need two kits for two axles.

Russ


----------



## battalionchief3

Thanks Russ, I have been tossing this around for a while. The parts are cheap ( in my opinion ). I assume the outbacks have the 2 3/8 axle but I better crawl under and check. I should do this bacause the trailer sits low and the suburban is tall.


----------



## PacNorWest

NAturedog2

Is that Suburban in your signature a 2500? I've got the same trailer and a 1500 Suburban and did not like how it towed with it. I am using my F350 CC as the TV right now until we decide what to do about upgrading the Sub, but that means we are taking two vehicles when we go out with the trailer since the whole crew doesn't fit in the truck.


----------



## battalionchief3

Yes it is a 2500, with a 496 big block ( 8.1L ) with 4:10 gears and yes it pulls it very well. Lets say I can pass a Honda with a loaded camper, 5 people and a dog, in the summer with the AC on, on a 8% grade up hill with a headwind at 60-65-70+ mph. The honda never had a change, not even with its stupid fart pipe muffler and fancy rims.


----------



## TDaniels

I also flipped my axles last weekend, and installed all new greaseable HD Shackles and new springs and new Kuhmo load range D tires. 
I used the Dexter HD shackle kit found here Shackle Kit I used P/N K71-448-00. I also used the Over/Under Conversion kit P/N K71-384-00. I also had to upgrade my springs since the plastic bushings were shot in my old springs and the holes in the springs we worn also. I ended up going with a 1500lb spring instead of the 1350lb springs that came on the trailer. My axles are Alko and everything fit perfectly. To finish it up I installed 5 new Kuhmo 857 tires. I will also be welding the new perches in place. So far the extra height works great since I no longer drag my rear jacks or my low point drain hoses on the ground getting it into my driveway.
Now I just need to weld up the small crack I found in the frame just above the rear axle where the crossmember holding the fresh water tank was welded to the frame!

Todd


----------



## OutbackInfront

I did the spring thing and got a little extra height. The springs really improved the ride and stability and are not very expencive. Northerntool.com has pretty fair prices on some trailer chassis stuff.


----------

